# Cables for fiber-optic TV



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They will install a box on the outside of the house that has the Fiber in it (some areas are Coax to the house), which in turns your Ethernet, Telephone, and Coax for the TV will terminate at.










The above is what the Box looks like.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats pretty cool, but I'm wondering what I run from there to each TV?

Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Coax. And you will not be able to access the box, since it takes a Verizon tech to do so. They will run lines into your house, and if you want more boxes (have to have a Digital box to access their service, since hooking up your T.V. will not work) you will have to pay. For the cost, it is compareable to Satellite & CATV.


----------

